# Favorite?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

What is your dog's favorite toy, if any?

Ivy likes some of her toys more than others but her favorite is her canvas dummy and her cuz....


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh definitely her rawhide bone "chewy" - she always settles into that thing. She tries to chew her stuffed "babies" just as hard and wind up spreading their guts everywhere...


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

kong goodie bones. He used to get the reds, but now they make the black uber goodie bone. You can get them with rope tugs already on them or get a longer booda rope and male a very awesome tug/throw thingy that can hold treats.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Hand down, it's the Red Cuz over anything else.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

For Sam, his Wubba...no ifs, ands or buts, lol! If company is over, and nobody's paying attention to him, he'll go find it and drop it in your lap.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Her favorite toys her tennis balls - she has a ball drive like no other! And, she loves her bones and kong.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Stuffed animals for Max. I buy about 4 a month, he loves to skin and gut them.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

They have bones. They have a blue cuz. They have stuffed animals. They have balls. They have a wubba. They have a kong. 

Really there favorite thing is each other.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

For a long time his favorite thing to play with was a Nylabone but lately that has changed to a rope toy. Does the cat count?







Our crazy cat, Neely, is his partner in crime.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Inside the house Molly's favorite toy is her nylabone. She enjoyed laying round and chewing on those. Outside it is her frisbee. She goes crazy for those!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Without a doubt it would be Tennis Balls. Rocky will do anything for a tennis ball, will play catch for hours. He carries them everywhere.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady's is the indestructable ball 
he is like a mad man when we have it out
not to mention does NOT pay attention to anything except that ball


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

For Max its the frisbee outside and a stuffed whale (he has three) that he won at a obedience trial (or was it a agility trial?) its hard to keep up. but he keeps one or the other in him mouth at all times in the house. And if he hears something outside and he doesnt have one he will run and find one. (its funny watching him try to bark with one in his mouth).


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy's favorite is his orange volleyball. It's been his favorite since we've gotten him and it shows too! The ball is so full of holes & rips, it's not even inflated anymore and makes it hard to kick. But he still drags it everywhere. 

Shya doesn't really have a favorite. She plays with toys but would rather play with Chevy









They both LOVE bully sticks. 
Puppies + Bully Sticks = a quiet house and content pups


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Favourite?*

Hands down, Air Kong Squeakers. Tennis ball that squeaks, but he seem to not damage them but can sure chew ever other toy apart.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya likes stuffies or things for chewing (nylabone or marrow bone).


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

chuckit...or any ball..as long as someone is playing it with them
sprinklers, pools. water


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Riggs - it's a tie between tennis balls and his Evil Cuz (which is now an outside-only toy due to the noise it makes)

Tazer (Cocker) and Kaynya (Crested) - rabbit fur that we use for lure coursing

Winnie (Alien Princess Dog aka Corgi mix) does not demean herself with the common activity know as "playing" - she is above that









Statler and Waldorf (foster Cresteds) - Kaynya (they LOVE to play chase with her)


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Each other!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: chevysmomChevy's favorite is his orange volleyball. It's been his favorite since we've gotten him and it shows too! The ball is so full of holes & rips, it's not even inflated anymore and makes it hard to kick. But he still drags it everywhere.
> 
> Shya doesn't really have a favorite. She plays with toys but would rather play with Chevy
> 
> ...


Rocky has two dead footballs that I just cant seem to get rid of. But tennis balls are definitely his favorite.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Right now it's a zaney ball and their squeeky elephant and monkey.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Anything he can get me to throw for him! 

Inside, he has a couple stuffed, fleece balls that we play catch with.
Outside, he has his red fire hose toys. I don't remember, offhand, what they're called, but they're made of actual fire hose material and are supposed to be indestructable. (So far, they are.)


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary loves stuffed animals shaped like a hedgehog for some reason. She has had two different ones and will play with them over any other shaped stuffed animal. Also she love love loves bully sticks.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

anything


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a stuffed sheep that my last dog (Collie) had her whole life. I got it for her when she was a puppy. She would play with it and sleep with her head on it, but she wasn't destructive with her toys at all. I keep the sheep up on a shelf as a reminder of her. 

I let Allie (my GSD) play with the sheep a couple of times, but she would quickly go into destroyer mode, and I would take it away and put it back on the shelf. She would stare longingly at it, but I just couldn't let her have it.

This year for her birthday I went out looking for a stuffed sheep. I found one that looks EXACTLY like my collie's sheep except it's smaller. But this one has a SQUEAKER!!! She loved it! (And I bought ten of them so I could replace them as she goes through them)


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

DaKota has a Canadian Goose that she loves. I buy one every 3 months or so. She kills the squeaker right of but really enjoys her "Ducky" after Glitzie goes to bed. She loves her Cuz & floaty rubber stick in the water. She loves the sprinkler too. As does Glitzie our Pug. All the Pug has to see is the hose & she squeals so loudy it souds like I am killing her! LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A big pink pig that realisticly OINKS. We call it Grimm's "Mini-Me."


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Balls...rubber balls, tennis balls, nerf footballs, deflated basketballs, soccer balls...you get the idea!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Any type of Ball he goes crazy for balls!!!
when its time to relax and balls go bye bye, he finds his squeeky toys he has to have something in his mouth at all times


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Rubber balls, the really hard ones.

And on her kennnel Diabla has also a basketball ball... or what is left of it.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Her rope ball.

It's the only ball she hasn't been able to systematically destroy in minutes LOL


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon loves his Dinocuz. 

It's a great toy to play with in the pool, the squeaker changes and when he squeezes it water squirts out of the bottom and gets mummy all wet.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee's all-time fav's are his Ultra-Balls, his Jolly-Ball (which I can't find right now come to think of it), and when we're outdoors, his Flying Squirrel and Soft Floppy disc (frisbee).

I just bought him an Orbee Ball-on-a-String, and I think that's going to end up on his favorite list, also.







He also loves his Wubba Kong. But the balls/frisbee's are the top 2.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Jolly ball and flying squirl.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Meb doesnt really have one.
Shay's favorite toy is any toy that Meb has. Shay loves toys and carries them around when we go on our walk. He even holds them in his mouth when he stops to pee. I just have to laugh as he lifts his leg and has a toy in his mouth


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo and Zeus love any toy the other one has. But Apollo's usual favorite toys are either the nylabone, tennis ball, or his fire hydrant kong. He loves chewing on that because it doesn't break easily. He's worn down his nylabone.

Zeus likes the rope toys, and the nylabones, but his most favorite toy would have to be his big brother Apollo.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Re: the toys with squeakers...I picked up some heavy duty replacement squeakers off of ebay, as Sam will kill the ones in a new toy within a day or two. Definately has saved me some $$ over the past months. The best part is watching him as he fidgets in anticipation as I'm sewing it back shut.


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Re: the toys with squeakers...I picked up some heavy duty replacement squeakers off of ebay, as Sam will kill the ones in a new toy within a day or two. Definately has saved me some $$ over the past months. The best part is watching him as he fidgets in anticipation as I'm sewing it back shut.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Emma's fav toys are her latex squeeky elephant and her rope (I have to make their ropes, the ones at the store get destroyed in litterally a minute) and her frisbee.

Elle's fav toy is her crab which she got the squeeky out, but she still drags it around and her ALL time favorite is an old black mens tube sock (I swear she thinks it's her pup) lol, and anything Emma may have.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowBalls...rubber balls, tennis balls, nerf footballs, deflated basketballs, soccer balls...you get the idea!


Ditto....along with anything I'm willing to throw for him to catch and bring back...


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

(wilson) the dead basket ball


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie has her favorite bone, which we call her "Blue-ee-Chew-ee" that is a Nylabone Rhino bone in the "Souper" size. Its the only one that takes her a long time to destroy. She is on her second in a year. She also had a large Celtics rubber ball that we had, that she popped and there are shreds of it all around our yard. She loves to pick them up and shake them around like a mad woman.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Both mine are into Booda tugs. 

Otto is very into marrow bones, the soccer ball and his steel dish.

Morgan loves her stuffies, treats them like her babies and that puppy better not touch her stuffies!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Kaper- any of his Cuz's. They are spread all around so he usually doesn't have to chose. If more then one is in the room, he will round them up and lay down with them

Chatham- his pink frisbee. I knew he loved his frisbees but had no idea he had a preference until we were playing with both one day. He would chase the pink one but let Kaper run after the yellow one alone. If its just the yellow, he will chase it.

Hary- his fire hose tug


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

bones and tennis balls.


----------



## sheriff125 (Dec 10, 2008)

nylabones


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

There are those hard heavy rubber balls on a string she is obsessed with and for she had long ago sold her soul that came first to my mind, but Diabla has his hidden sweet side and I'm sure she is deeply embarrassed of me making it public.

When I was on my way to pick her from the breeder I found a cute rubber toy of a green dog, soft and with a not that boisterous squicker. After all the toys Diabla has had during her life it always amazed me how this dog survived so long with little more than scratches, she actually rips off the red Kongs in half an hour.

Now, I have the answer. The green dog was missing for already some weeks and I started to wonder if maybe Diabla could have eaten it (she's capable) but I hadn't found pieces in the house, the kennel or the poo, yet, in the name of precaution I started seriously looking for it. I found it under the washer where, by the amount of dust, must have been at least a month and when I did, I showed it to Diabla. She cried! Diabla was soooo happy to see her green friend again that she hold it and ran around the house winning like a little pup. Now I think that the toy had survived Diabla's jaws because she truly loves the thing.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Chico loves his ball!! It is medium size one that squeaks, and he get soooo excited when he sees it. He has had it now for almost eight months, and it just recently got a hole in it, so it doesn't squeak as good as it used to.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody's favorite toy are his many squeaker balls we buy him and then squeaks the crap out of em until they don't squeak anymore and then he goes and gets another one until that too doesn't squeak. 








Isa likes just about anything so she doesn't really have a favorite toy.


----------

